# fly tying table for sale.



## Mason m

[/attach][/attach][/attach]


----------



## Mason m

My dad built this fly tying - computer table out of solid oak with matching fly tying staition.
It is on display at swan point landing - orvis fly shop in Rockport ,Tx.
If anyone is interester call Dave at Orvis (361)729-7926.
Or PM me for more information.

Thanks Mason m


----------



## Coconut Groves

Does it come with the bottle of wine too?


----------



## THE JAMMER

Man that is the nicest one I think I have ever seen. Any price on it??


----------



## Mason m

Coconut Groves said:


> Does it come with the bottle of wine too?


 haha yes it does


----------



## caddis

Is it free?

No price posted.


----------



## Mason m

caddis said:


> Is it free?
> 
> No price posted.


 I will PM you the price


----------



## Meadowlark

Very nice work.


----------



## Honest Jeremy

Thats awesome. Wonder if that a bottle of scotch would fit where the wine bottle is???


----------



## Mason m

bump


----------



## HillCountryBasser

Saw this one a couple weeks ago in Rockport...very nice piece! Wish I had room at the case...


----------



## Mason m

Thanks.


----------



## Mason m

Asking $2800 ready too sell need to get it out of the orvis store in Rockport


----------



## Mason m

Still available make me an offer 830-857-0405


----------



## SKIFFGUY

VERY nice....... I like !


----------



## Mason m

Desk is still available it would be an awesome Christmas gift!


----------

